# Would this be a competetive ROTP application



## ChrisDennison (19 Dec 2011)

Hey Guys

I'm going to be filling out my ROTP application soon so I was wondering if I had a good chance against some of the other applicants.

In grade 12 I had an 83% average and an 84 in Grade 12 University English, as well as 5 other U courses above 80%
I bike and run in my spare time and take a fitness course at school. I play hockey in the winter and golf in the summer. I also enjoy cross country skiing during the winter months.
I fish and hunt whenever I can, so I have some experience with navigation and basic firearms.
I volunteered at the local senior community center for most of my grade 12 year and was involved in school politics and some extra curricular clubs such as a self help group.
My hobbies include reading and writing (I love Hemingway) anything to do with computers, fishing hunting, running and I even do some woodworking.
I am a history and political buff and mostly enjoy military history as well as international and Canadian politics. 
I have references from my Minister from Church, my neighbor (who is an OPP officer) and my History teacher.

My only concern is my math since I only took a grade 11 math and struggled with it, but the recruiter I spoke to told me I didn't need a math course to get into ROTP.  

Good luck to any other applicants. 
Thanks!


----------



## aesop081 (19 Dec 2011)

ChrisDennison said:
			
		

> I was wondering if I had a good chance against some of the other applicants.



Hard to answer as we don't know anything about the other applicants. Remember that you are competing against them.........


----------



## brihard (19 Dec 2011)

And remember also that you're not just applying for school, but for a job, and to be entrusted as a potential leader. What's your work history? What's your leadership experience?

You don't need to answer that, because it still won't tell us anything about you comparatively, but you need to consider that too.


----------



## Journeyman (19 Dec 2011)

Please also keep in mind that this site has a policy of not collectively writing/editing applications; it's _you_ competing.


----------

